# Zach Randolph, Jarett Jack to Atlanta?



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

I am curious to think what Atlanta Hawk fans think of trading Joe Johnson for Zach randolph and Jarrett jack.

Portland also has 4 second round draft picks that could be included in a deal.

Heres why i think this works for Atlanta:

Smith can take over at SF. Childress as SG. Jack is the starting PG for years in Atlanta which is near his fanbase from college. Atlanta can draft Horford at #3 and use Randolph to clobber the paint in the east.

Randolph isnt as bad as many think. The media makes him out to be a pretty crappy teamkiller. I dont agree, he serves a good purpose in certain situations. With Atlanta he would be given the opportunity to thrive in the post.

Jack/Childress/Smith/Randolph/Horford

That is competitive in the East and i dont care who you are.

Portland is able to fill the SF slot with JJ and complete their lineup with a quality SF that can play multiple Backcourt positions.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

nonononnononononononooooo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to apologise for the thread on behalf of sane Blazer fans. Most of us know that Joe Johnson is way more valuable than Zach Randolph.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Shelden Williams for Greg Oden?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I told you back in the Blazers forum, that there isn't any chance of Jow Johnson getting traded.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the price might be too high for Zach Randolph, but I would definitely like to see Atlanta acquire Jarrett Jack. He seems to have fallen out of favor in Portland, not quite sure why. But their board is much higher on Sergio Rodriguez and even adding another point guard through free agency or the draft.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Shelden Williams for Greg Oden?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I think the price might be too high for Zach Randolph, but I would definitely like to see Atlanta acquire Jarrett Jack. He seems to have fallen out of favor in Portland, not quite sure why. But their board is much higher on Sergio Rodriguez and even adding another point guard through free agency or the draft.




Portland and Atlanta seem to be a natural fit for trading.

Jack is from there, you have a ton of wing players, Portland is in desperate need for a wing player. 

As for Zach.....The trade I like is Zach and Jack for #11 and Williams


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Atlanta can dangle their 2008 first round pick at other teams. Chances are the Hawks will be in the playoffs next year. Even without a point guard, the team is just too talented if they can stay healthy to not make the playoffs in the East.

It's kind of like the Knicks' philosophy when they traded for Eddy Curry, thinking that they would make the playoffs for sure. I know it backfired for them, and the last time the Hawks management guaranteed a playoff birth it didn't go so well. (remember that lol?) But I think it's worth the gamble and there just might be teams that will overpay for that pick which may well be in the low teens instead of in the lottery.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I think Atlanta can dangle their 2008 first round pick at other teams. Chances are the Hawks will be in the playoffs next year. Even without a point guard, the team is just too talented if they can stay healthy to not make the playoffs in the East.
> 
> It's kind of like the Knicks' philosophy when they traded for Eddy Curry, thinking that they would make the playoffs for sure. I know it backfired for them, and the last time the Hawks management guaranteed a playoff birth it didn't go so well. (remember that lol?) But I think it's worth the gamble and there just might be teams that will overpay for that pick which may well be in the low teens instead of in the lottery.



they don't have a pick next year, lord doesn't anybody know that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Atlanta's 2008 first round pick belongs to Phoenix. It really wouldn't surprise me much if Phoenix dangled that pick if they want to make some moves.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Darn, I forgot. The top 3 protected thing.

Yeah, forget about what I said then.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't see the deal where Portland gives up enough to get Johnson back.More like Randolph,Jack,next years first,some second round picks.I don't see that making them better though.

In fact if I were Atlanta I would want to do the 3rd pick for Randolph/Jack and try to move Randolph onto Chicago for their pick(the 9th overall).I suppose you'd have to take on some salary to make it work,although I'm not familiar with the Hawks salary situation.Possibly you get Duhon and/or you could work a S&T with Nocioni to make the numbers right and then move him somewhere for a later first round pick.Somehow that seems a little convoluted for Billy Knight to follow though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I think the price might be too high for Zach Randolph, but I would definitely like to see Atlanta acquire Jarrett Jack. *He seems to have fallen out of favor in Portland, not quite sure why*. But their board is much higher on Sergio Rodriguez and even adding another point guard through free agency or the draft.


Because he sucks? I hear he can't run a team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Chan said:


> Because he sucks? I hear he can't run a team.




Who in the hell did you hear that from?????

Jack is a second year PG that averaged 12.0 ppg and 5.3 apg. Keep in mind this was on a team that was second to last in points per game. He's also one of the best defensive PG's in the league already


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Who in the hell did you hear that from?????
> 
> Jack is a second year PG that averaged 12.0 ppg and 5.3 apg. Keep in mind this was on a team that was second to last in points per game. He's also one of the best defensive PG's in the league already


From surfing the Blazers board. They say his defense is overrated, more of a SG than PG, and should be benched in favor of Sergio, who is a true playmaker.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Chan said:


> From surfing the Blazers board. They say his defense is overrated, more of a SG than PG, and should be benched in favor of Sergio, who is a true playmaker.



Sergio is a lot better at pushing the ball which is what most fans want to see. Jack is solid at running a team, and is a good defender. He is more of a combo guard though, but can easily play PG, and has his entire career


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

I think every Blazer fan in the world would cream their pants if this happened. They'd be adding a guy who is 25 or 26, just entering the prime of his career and becoming a guy that should be able to average 25, 5, and 5. He'll take a lot of pressure off Roy and is a great influence on that young roster, a guy that does things right and always leaves it all out on the court. The Blazers could easily find a stop-gap like Brevin Knight at pg for a year or two until guys like DJ Augustin, Sherron Collins Ty Lawson, Scottie Reynolds, Willie Kemp, OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose, Mario Chalmers, etc, etc enter the draft.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I'd like to apologise for the thread on behalf of sane Blazer fans. Most of us know that Joe Johnson is way more valuable than Zach Randolph.


agreed i cant believe all of these crummy trades that keep coming up.

with that said here is my own bad trade idea.

POR gets: Childress
ATL gets: Jack

thats it no picks or anything. what do you guys think?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

number1pick said:


> I think every Blazer fan in the world would cream their pants if this happened. They'd be adding a guy who is 25 or 26, just entering the prime of his career and becoming a guy that should be able to average 25, 5, and 5. He'll take a lot of pressure off Roy and is a great influence on that young roster, a guy that does things right and always leaves it all out on the court. The Blazers could easily find a stop-gap like Brevin Knight at pg for a year or two until guys like DJ Augustin, Sherron Collins Ty Lawson, Scottie Reynolds, Willie Kemp, OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose, Mario Chalmers, etc, etc enter the draft.




Are you talking about Childress?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> agreed i cant believe all of these crummy trades that keep coming up.
> 
> with that said here is my own bad trade idea.
> 
> ...



Most of us would like it, but with that greedy GM of the Portland, I can't see him doing it, without bringing the #3 pick up for discussion.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Most of us would like it, but with that greedy GM of the Portland, I can't see him doing it, without bringing the #3 pick up for discussion.


how in the world is he a gready GM. all this aquiring the third pick nonsense has gotten blown way out of proportion.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> how in the world is he a gready GM. all this aquiring the third pick nonsense has gotten blown way out of proportion.



From what I hear he really want the 3r pick ( he did offer Zach Randolp and Jarret Jack for it), and I can't see him doing a deal without that 3rd pick being involved.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> From what I hear he really want the 3r pick ( he did offer Zach Randolp and Jarret Jack for it), and I can't see him doing a deal without that 3rd pick being involved.


no he didnt he has denied that every since it came out. who in their right mind would do that? maybe the C's GM?
he simply inquired about the pick and when they told him it would cost either Roy or Aldridge he said no thanks and ended it? dont come back with rumors.


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> From what I hear he really want the 3r pick ( he did offer Zach Randolph and Jarret Jack for it), and I can't see him doing a deal without that 3rd pick being involved.


Pritchard believes in building a team through the draft, rather than through Free Agency.

Explaining why he made so many moves last year to get Roy and Aldridge.

This theory works well considering most team GM's like to build a team through trades and free agency and use the draft picks as a facilitator.


BTW, Randolph in the east would give you 25/10 every night at PF. And I can guarantee you that he would make the all-star team.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The trade I had heard was Randolph and Jack for Tyronn Lue, Speedy Claxton, and the third pick. This would make sense as two undersized guards going on 30 years old don't hold a lot of value, especially with the worse one coming for more money and a three year deal.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> agreed i cant believe all of these crummy trades that keep coming up.
> 
> with that said here is my own bad trade idea.
> 
> ...


Bad idea for Portland. JJ is the starting PG and a decent one as well. That position is more important than SF in my opinion - and if Portland does not get a better PG somewhere else - it is not worth it, even if Portland upgrades the SF position. Until Sergio is proving he can be the starting PG (my guess is at least another year away) JJ should remain in Portland.

Personally, I think JJ has a good chance of getting better and becoming one of the better PGs in the NBA.

The window for Portland is just opening with Oden, Lamarcus and Roy. They are not going to contend for the finals next year - no reason to try to hurry it with a lateral move like that.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

andalusian said:


> Bad idea for Portland. JJ is the starting PG and a decent one as well. That position is more important than SF in my opinion - and if Portland does not get a better PG somewhere else - it is not worth it, even if Portland upgrades the SF position. Until Sergio is proving he can be the starting PG (my guess is at least another year away) JJ should remain in Portland.
> 
> Personally, I think JJ has a good chance of getting better and becoming one of the better PGs in the NBA.
> 
> The window for Portland is just opening with Oden, Lamarcus and Roy. They are not going to contend for the finals next year - no reason to try to hurry it with a lateral move like that.


the only reason POR does this is because we can use a more talented guy at the three. if JJ leaves i think POR could bring in a guy like steve blake who is a local guy and would probably sign for the MLE


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> the only reason POR does this is because we can use a more talented guy at the three. if JJ leaves i think POR could bring in a guy like steve blake who is a local guy and would probably sign for the MLE



JJ is better than Blake and will still get better. No way Portland does it unless they can get someone at least as good as JJ.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Just on cue, KP calls JJ to tell him he believes in him.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/05/pritchard_calls_randolph_jack.html

Without a high pick or a great deal I just do not see Portland trading JJ. Too much potential, too much heart and too much smarts to let go for for cheap.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Sergio is a lot better at pushing the ball which is what most fans want to see. Jack is solid at running a team, and is a good defender. He is more of a combo guard though, but can easily play PG, and has his entire career


He is young, so I give him benefit of the doubt. I'd rather they do Jack for Childress and Lue though. Or Claxton, or Anthony Johnson. Don't want 4 PGs on the roster.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Are you talking about Childress?


Nope talking about Joe Johnson


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Bulls fan chiming in here.

In my mock draft, I actually thought about this trade:

Portland sends: 
Zach Randolph
Jarrett Jack
#37 Pick

Atlanta sends:
#3 Pick
Speedy Claxton
Josh Childress

There might be some filler involved from Atlanta's side but basically Conley and Oden would get to play together with Roy, Childress, and Aldridge. Atlanta gets another scorer to pair up with Johnson, a legit PG, and a high 2nd round pick. But what do I know.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That isn't a bad trade at all. I'd do it. Interesting, we could go SF with a Brewer or Wright, or PG with Conley. 

Also, the thing I don't like about Jack is he cannot run a fast break. Numerous times this season he turned it over when it was a 3 on 1 fast break. Not acceptable.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> Bulls fan chiming in here.
> 
> In my mock draft, I actually thought about this trade:
> 
> ...


Where do I sign? Damn, that's a nice deal. And screw Conley, we can sign Blake to the MLE and get Brewer. What do ATL fans think of this?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I _think_ I would be okay with this. I might need some reassurance if Zach Randolph is a quality player or is he just a stats grabber. Otherwise, I'm on board.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I would just do Childress for Jack. No need to include picks. Add Dickau and we add a resigned Ivey, just to fit salaries.

Then I would deal Claxton to Cleveland for Newble and Damon Jones (Cavs grab a better PG, while we cut some salary after next season)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I would just do Childress for Jack. No need to include picks. Add Dickau and we add a resigned Ivey, just to fit salaries.
> 
> Then I would deal Claxton to Cleveland for Newble and Damon Jones (Cavs grab a better PG, while we cut some salary after next season)


Portland wouldn't get another wing, because they have too many of them. They had to convert Outlaw to PF to solve their problem. Also, they won't put all the pressure on Rodriguez.


----------

